
Mark Zuckerberg’s $45B Loophole - wpaladin
http://baselinescenario.com/2015/12/03/mark-zuckerbergs-45-billion-loophole/
======
sportanova
Mark zuckerberg is now emblematic of the Koch brothers, the nra, and the
privatization of everything. Just throw in baby hitler so we can call it a
day.

No (potential) good deed goes unpunished!

